# Cro cop to move to UFC??



## Odin (Dec 7, 2006)

I read on another forum that Cro cop is considering jumping ship to the UFC, apperantly offers form both Pride (to stay) and the UFC have been presented to Mirko but as of yet he is undecided as to what promotion he should take....

What do you guys think?

I can not see any challenge for Mirko in the UFC's heavyweight division....I mean come on tim slyvia, arlovski.....Mirko would plow straight through them....

and do you think the change in rule's will make a difference to cro cop's style?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 7, 2006)

He would own his division in the UFC, no question, but from his perspective is that really a bad thing?  Plus the UFC would love to have a champ with his KO power, it would be great for ratings.

I don't think the change in rules would hurt his fighting style much, his strength has always been his striking.

Lamont


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 7, 2006)

I think Sylvia would lose his belt in a hurry...

Pride was the big money organization not too long ago, now I imagine the UFC has surpassed that with the TV success, and Pride loosing there big TV contract.  Crocop in the UFC seems quite possible, as does bringing over a few more of the Pride stars.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 7, 2006)

I hope they do. UFC is the more visible and I would love to see cro cop beat down tim sylvia.


----------

